# General Photography Site



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Some of you are maybe aware of this photography site already but itâ€™s definitely worth a look if you havenâ€™t.

ephotozine

You can upload your images into a gallery and people can leave comments. Iâ€™ve put a few images up so far â€" same username.

The general quality is excellent with over 2000 new images each week.

There are also competitions, technique guides and a forum.

The best bit - itâ€™s free.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy that look a good site.

I had a quick look at the galleries and there are some stunning images there.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic Andy, I could spend a lot of time on that site. Might even learn a few things!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I payed 10 months ago for an SMP that never arrived:

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tre...=0&rev=&reveal=

1700CAD


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Adrian, I had considered them as one of the few sourses for the Sinn EZM 1 which I covet. But why is this posted here?


----------

